# Rolo - 1 year old Chocolate Labrador - child and dog friendly



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Rolo is a sweet 13 month old Labrador. She is good with other dogs and children.


























Rolo was rehomed in January, but sadly this hasnt worked out for her and she is looking for a new home.

She was originally handed in because her owner has sadly died. She is a beautiful typically bouncy, loving friendly girl. The owners niece had taken her in but her and her partner both work and so they felt they couldn't give Rolo what she needs, in the way of exercise and training.

This is what they say about Rolo:

Rolo is a very excitable dog around new people but does settle down after a short while. She loves human company and doesn't like being left alone for long. She is friendly with other dogs but can be overly playful. She is lovely with children.
She is an extremely loving dog and knows basic commands such as 'sit', 'paw' and 'beg'. She will also roll over for you to tickle her tummy.
Rolo loves going for long walks and loves the water to play in. She loves to show off doing many tricks for titbits of food.

Rolo has been spayed, microchipped and vaccinated. Her birthday is on 9/5/10

Rolo is in need of an active home where she can get the consistent training she needs.

She is on foster in Norfolk but we home across the UK.

If you're interested in adopting Rolo, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
If you have any questions then please do ask


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Rolo is now reserved


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Unfortunately, Rolo's home has fallen through and Rolo is still waiting for a home.

Can anybody help this gorgeous girl?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

She has been doing a little bit of agility in her foster home and has really enjoyed it - she'd love to carry this, or a similar activity, on.
































Can anyone offer her an active, loving home?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

UPDATE: 
Gorgeous little Rolo was fab through the fireworks! She told a few of the loud bangs to bogg off by woofing at them but mostly just settled down for the evening bless her, an utter star  

We had another go with the agility this morning (it's just left out in my field) and on the first attempt she just ran through the floppy tunnel! She is such a natural at this and has such a great natural confidence about trying new things, it's just lovely and she really enjoys it too. We did a couple of rounds through the tunnel and some jumps and so on and then went for a play wandered around past the stuff and I was in a world of my own walking past the tunnel and there goes Rolo through the floppy tunnel with her football still in her gob and came out the other end, turned around and wagged at me! She is an absolute darling.

Can anyone offer Rolo a home?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Now reserved


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Rolo went to her new home today


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

I haven't been able to get on the forum for a couple of weeks due to technical probs. So sorry for no up-dates on Rolo.

She is still doing well - at the vets to have her jabs done and was a star. My normal vet was away and the vet commented on how lovely it was to see such a lovely slim choccy lab  She is super slim and really got some lovely muscle tone now.

The situation with dogs is still pretty much the same, she is genrally great, though needs to be watched with dogs she is unfamilar with as she will react if they tell her off or growl at her. However as long as that doesn't happen she loves them. She is still however looking for an adult only (or older teens) home without other pets so she can have all the attention that she deserves. She would love and really needs some play mates though as she does love some rough and tumble when she knows a doggie.

Here are some more pics of the girlie,

I know you said I can't play with sticks coz tey are dangerous but is this one not more of a tree? (the only one this is dangerous to is me, well my legs)










I'll even share it, you have that end and I'll have this one!










Am I not the prettiest choccy girl you eve did see???










Ooh stuff going on can I go seeee


----------

